# Ovulation question....possibly a stupid one



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi ladies, 

I've got a question but as my title says it probably a very stupid one!!  . I've been reading a lot of posts on here and have noticed a lot of ladies saying they didn't ovulate on certain months ect. If no ovulation happens do you still have a period as normal? I just presumed that if your af arrives it means that you have ovulated but just didn't fall lucky that month.

Sorry again for being a bit thick lol

Carly xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Carly82,

I think this is possibly one of those things that opinions vary depending on your doctor.  My consultant seems to be of the opinion that if you ovulate you get a period, if you don't ovulate you don't get a period.

However, I do know a lady on another forum who had a regular as clockwork cycle every month for years but a bit of monitoring proved that she wasn't.  Which was backed up by the fact that once she had Clomid she had a couple of pregnancies.  So although opinions definitely vary, I do believe you can have what appears to be a normal period without ovulating.

That said if it's a case of missing ovulation on the odd random month here and there it's more likely you would just have an extra long cycle and have a period once you did ovulate.  I can't remember the source, but I do remember once that I read that almost all women miss one ovulation a year without even realising it - whether that was with or without a period I can't recall xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Dudders,

Thank you for taking time to reply. That's how I thought it was, you only got a period once you had ovulated. It's all so confusing lol. I'm on here daily and feel that I understand things a lot more but some things just baffle me lol.

Xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi carly82,

i have decreased ovarian reserve (40 yrs, i'll never get used to that number  ) and also usea clearblue fertility monitor.  i had amh tested about 2 yrs ago and antral follicle count 1 yrago. amh and afc confirmed decreased ovarian reserve. there is apoint to my rambling.

thanks to my CBFM, i have found out that i ovulate once every 2 months. afc showed no follicles in left ovary. when i ovulate my cycle is 28-30 days and when i dont my cycle is 26-27 days. i have AF every 4 weeks, regardless of ovulation or not. non ovulation month bleed (tmis alert) lasts 7 days. ovulation month bleed lasts 9-10 days..

so a verylong winded answer to your question is yes in my case personally, i do have a normal period without ovulation.

hope that helps chick  

xxxx


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Carly,

Yes most people still have a period even if you don't ovulate. It's called an anovulatory cycle. The blood of a period is the lining of the womb being shed. The womb prepares for a baby every month whether or not you ovulate so ovulating actually has nothing to do with getting your period, but as the above poster says your cycle length can vary if you haven't ovulated. Not sure why that is though. An ovulation monitor can measure your hormones to check if you are ovulating regularly.

Kel xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you JDM and Keldan.

That makes alot of sense now thanks.  I didn't think about the lining ect....!

I'm on CD12 now and am using the CB digital ovulation sticks and am hoping I get that smiley face in the next few days. I had a miscarriage in February after 11 years of trying. We have decided to try naturally for 6 months as we were due to start the ball rolling for egg share/ivf when I got my surprise BFP!! 

Thanks again ladies xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Carly

Yeh I agree with Keldan.

Your body prepares for a pregnancy each month so the womb lining gets thick in prep for a fertilised egg, your body can also gear up for ovulation and you can get changes in your CM all without actually ovulating, (I only discovered this recently, much to my dismay  
So after all this, you either don't ovulate or the egg doesn't fertilise and you get your period as the womb lining sheds.

Why why why this all has to be so hard we will never know.

I'm gutted as had been tracking my CM and ordering DH upstairs when I thought I was ovulating this week  and now I haven't a clue if that had even happened now 
Sooo I've now bought the clear blue monitor and hoping this will clear things up a bit for me.
Will be ttc naturally until my next cycle, although haven't a clue why I think it will work now when it hasn't for the last 3 years 

Good luck to you hunny and really hope you get a surprise BFP!!xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Bambi,

It's so confusing isn't it?? My friends all look at me like I'm crazy when I talk about ovulation times and hormone levels ect!! They all seem to decide they want a baby and that's it, job done without even knowing half the stuff we do!! Lol

Thank you and I wish you lots of luck also xxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwh honestly Carly, I'm the only one of my friends that hasn't got a baby or is pregnant now and I'm starting to get those pitying looks and I feel as though I'm now out of the group and not good enough cos I don't have a baby. I know that's not the case and I'm just being over sensitive but it still doesn't stop me feeling like that sometimes. I was the first to get married too so as you can imagine I've had to dodge lots of questions over these past few years.

I've just bought a new book, "the baby making bible"  I'm determined to be pg by the end of this year.

Would love to hear how your getting on and if you come across any tips or find that magic answer please let me know!

Lots of luck and  to you xx


----------



## keldan89 (Dec 14, 2011)

Carly, my friends who all have children didn't even realise you had to ovulate to get pregnant and tgat an egg was released. TheY thought the Soren just found an egg & voila, your pregnant! I've educated them a bit now! That's part of the reason people don't understand what's involved with ivf, they just think the eggs are there, in goes the sperm, Ta-da baby!

Bambi we're the same as you, first to get married, last to have kids! It sucks!

Xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ah Bambi I know what you mean lol. I don't think it's us being over sensitive i think other people can be under sensitive when they don't have a clue lol.
Of course I will share with you any magic tips I find, as long as you do the same hehe   xx

Keldan, most of my friends only have to look at their other Halfs and they're up the duff!!! Haha xx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies! Never fails to amaze me how much better I feel about things now I've found ff, I honestly used to feel like I was the only person in the world who couldn't get pregnant, makes u realise how common IF is and we aren't a minority 

Hope 2013 is lucky for us all xx


----------

